# Vikes/Pack 1



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Wow, sure is quiet considering its vikes/pack week. I guess neither team has done much to get excited about. Good news is the vikes should be in second in the division and back to .500 after this game. oke:

On their way to another division title and Dallas bound! :beer:

Seriously though, I'm thinking 31-13 Vikes! AP should have 150 and a TD. Favre to Moss, Harvin and Shank for 3 more. Spread the wealth baby! :bop:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

They all seem pretty lackluster this year don't they?

I agree though, Vikes will take the Pack.

huntin1


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I have lots of reasons to hope for a Viking victory, and I think I've mentioned em all here, and not the least of which is there is noticeably less douchebag activity on here when the Vikings don't lose!


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Vikes win 24 - 17,,,,Go Vikes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

It will be interesting to see if the Pack can field a first string team this week. otherwise, it might be a long night!


----------



## carper34 (Dec 25, 2009)

vikes need to pull their head outa their @$%^Y and play from the get go if they are going to win. Doesnt matter if you have the stars if you dont play hard and like a team.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Packers 31 -17 or more depending on what Pack players are available. Clay Matthews will rip your weak o line and loverboy apart!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Been hunting since last Wed.No computer.

Good game to watch.....pretty even.Oh well I'm not going to hide just because my team lost.Couod have gone either way as have most of these games.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Well that sucked! Vikes gave away another game. Defense was porous, Favre was back to his old ways throwing the ball away, and the officiating was horrible on both sides. Other than that ... :eyeroll:

What is going on with the defensive line? Would be nice if Allen, Edwards, and Kevin Williams showed up some time this year. Man, you just can't give a QB that much time to throw. I know there were some missed holding penalties but come on somebody needs to beat a one on one matchup! :roll:

Favre is just trying to do too much. Sometimes you have to eat it and take the sack. He doesn't have the footwork or arm to bail him out anymore. Stop turning the ball over and maybe we can win some of these games! :-?

I don't know what's a catch and what isn't anymore. Shianco looked like he caught that touchdown, but it was overruled. The packer touchdown looked like it should not have counted, but it did. Does the league even know what their rules are anymore? :huh:


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

Poor queen coaching, never challenged that pack TD, would have been overturned. Fortunately, the pack had a decent coach this game and had several good challenges.
Brat farv was up to his same old tricks, makes it exciting to watch for sure, but sucks to be a fan. Another chance at a 4th qtr comeback he blew! :sniper:


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

The refs did suck, Moss's late TD was an illegal pick play and they finally had to call something when Matthews gets thrown down by his facemask. Poor Bart, he's really feeling sorry for himself, look how I'm limping, boo hoo, don't ask me about my sexting or my 3 Ints. What a phony diva.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

> Moss's late TD was an illegal pick play and they finally had to call something


go back and watch the replay. Two packers ran into each other, percy didn't touch a packer until after the ball was caught. Clean play. In real time I thought for sure that was a pick, replay showed otherwise.

I really want to hear if and how the NFL explains how they could reverse Schaincoes' TD. That is a play that is made dozens of times per year and ruled a catch every time. 14 point swing for the packers thanks to missed calls.

I wouldn't complain about any O-Line holding, there was plenty of that both ways. Edwards was getting molested all night. Clifton did a pretty good job on allen. Allen and Farve are both stinking the place up pretty badly right now.

Anyway, it has been a while since these two teams both stunk as bad as they do. Rogers didn't have a stellar night either. The vikes had their chances to put them away and blew it. The whole NFC is horrible right now, still wide open but the NFC North is far and away the weakest division in the NFL.


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

http://www.jsonline.com/blogs/sports/105709203.html
Poor widdle brat has a boo boo uke:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

You can say what you want about Farve,the Vikes and the Pukes......But.....Tv loves this matchup and rivalry.

"The Vikings' 28-24 loss to the Packers on Sunday night earned a 16.0 overnight rating and 25 share on NBC, making it the best overnight rating for an October NFL prime-time game in 12 years."

"The October game that tops it also involved the Vikings and Packers and helped establish Randy Moss as an elite wide receiver. Moss caught five passes for 190 yards with two touchdowns in the Vikings' 37-24 victory on "Monday Night Football" on Oct. 5, 1998. That game earned a 17.5 rating and 26 share on ABC."


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Vikes got jobbed by the officials.The head of NFL officiating has apologized for the game officials overturning Shianco's TD.Should have been a touchdown and the score tied at 28.

Does a lot of good now. uke:

As for calling Farve a crybaby.....some people need to wake up.The guy played most of the game with 2 fractures in his ankle.I would like to see some of you Cheeseheads do that.Doesn't matter who he plays for.The guy is a REAL competetor. :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

As far as I'm concerned the Vikings won this one. Take away the TD that GB should not have gotten, the guy obviously did not have possession of the ball, add the Shianco's TD that even the NFL says should have counted and the score is 28 - 21 Vikings.

And I agree with Ken, say what you want about Favre, he is a competitor.

And, I'll say this again. When Favre played for the Pack I hated the guy. Why? Because he is such a competitor. He makes mistakes, granted, he takes chances that sometimes don't work out, granted. But when the chips are down and he has to produce in the final minutes of the game, he very often comes through, not always, but a large majority of the time.

I'm not enamored with the guy, but I do acknowledge a great player. And Favre is one of the greatest QB's to have played the game.

I think cheeseheads whine about him so much because they think he betrayed them. He used to play for them and now he's playing for their arch rival. He's such a traitor. :iroll:

huntin1


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

We hate him the same reason you hated him as a Packer. Simple as that. Hated George, pudpecker, jackson and anybody else the queens field as players. 
I agree, some bad calls. Too bad your coach didn't challenge the pack TD :withstupid: would have changed the outcome. The queen td called back was just too bad. 
By the way, you queens LOST :rock: and that's all that count and all that will be remembered in history oke:

Love the queen whining uke: 
Ken is right though, one hell of an entertaining game and the ratings prove that!! http://www.jsonline.com/newswatch/105781243.html 
Farve is great for the NFL! :beer:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Not whining at all. You are right, the Vikings lost and all that will be remembered is that Favre lost to GB.

The point I'm making is that regardless of what the score ended up being, the reality is that the Vikings won that game. GB had more points, 7 of which should not have been there. Maybe it's the fault of the Viking coaching staff, they should have challenged, and had they, the points would have been removed.

Shianco's TD is squarely on the shoulders of the officials, piss-poor call that even they admit was wrong, too late to matter.

If either call, or both, had been called as they should have been, GB loses. But you guys won't admit that.

The difference I see is that when Favre played for GB I hated when we had to play them because of his talent. You and most other GB fans hate the players that play for the Vikings. Why? Simply because they wear purple? I don't hate players because of the team they play for.

Whatever, I'm done.

We'll see what happens in 4 weeks.

huntin1


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

You can all claim that 7 point should be added to the Queens score, but that would make the final outcome a Queen victory for certain. There are too many variable that would and could change after that fact. For instance the Pack could have ended up with the ball in the final minutes with the opportunity to win the game. It may have happened it may not. We will never know and an assumption is just that. *The score board is the only thing that matters! *


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

KEN W said:


> Vikes got jobbed by the officials.The head of NFL officiating has apologized for the game officials overturning Shianco's TD.Should have been a touchdown and the score tied at 28.
> 
> Does a lot of good now. uke:
> 
> As for calling Farve a crybaby.....some people need to wake up.The guy played most of the game with 2 fractures in his ankle.I would like to see some of you Cheeseheads do that.Doesn't matter who he plays for.The guy is a REAL competetor. :thumb: :thumb:


 :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby:

The guy is a perv and unfaithful husband. Admire the POS all you want Kenny, but just remember what kind of guy you are really admiring. uke: uke: uke:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Lets have a poll.....does anyone here care what Recurvenator has to say??? :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby:

Oh and my name is KEN.....only family members call me Kenny.You sure don't fit in that category. :******:


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Nope!
I think you should have halted his senseless drivel weeks ago! :wink:


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

Queens lay another egg!! oke:


----------

